# Airtel goes 512kbps unlimited?



## siriusb (Dec 15, 2005)

It's unofficially confirmed that airtel will be upgrading the 256kbps plans to 512kbps unlimited. The news is not out on quotable sources so this post is not in latest news section. Only the call center guys and some forumers have confirmed it so far. BSNL will probably not be far behind, but who cares.
I left azureus run uncapped for some days now for something like this to happen, and it did! I am still downloading some sucky torrents and the max I was getting of them has been around 50KBps. After I finish this, I will start the big torrents ;P


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Airtel goes 512kbps unlimited *



			
				siriusb said:
			
		

> *BSNL will probably not be far behind*



  waiting for that....


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2005)

siriusb, 
You live in Chennai naa? You are my new friend  

4 of my (ex)classmates also have Airtel connection, I will call and ask them now.. 
Can you post a screenshot of your client?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2005)

Lol, yea I am with grudgy, ur new friend, me too, me too !

BTW - rates anyone ? Me planning to shift to it from my Dataone.. cap...  Also, does the speed reduce ? can u post a screenshot of ur speed test ? heard its low always in Airtel and that was why i had decided aganst it


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2005)

The speeds are not low. It works out to 24kBps for my friend, but the upload speed: Download speed is almost 1.0 . 

I think it's 900 + modem + 10.2% tax for the connection.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 15, 2005)

And here I am paying 900 + 10% tax for a UL 128kbps plan on Tata.


----------



## siriusb (Dec 15, 2005)

speed.Touchtellindia.net sez:
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/1416/touchtelindianet4sd.jpg

IDM says:
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/7281/idm578fv.jpg

Actually in IDM, the speed varies from 54 to 64 kBps, while staying at 57KBps most of the time.

My theory is that, the speed would probably be 54.x kBps, as my 128kbps gave 13.5KBps, my 256kbps gave 27.x (almost double).


----------



## iinfi (Dec 15, 2005)

some one plz come to New Panvel ...sify suks here and i dont like MTNL plans for they have data tabs .....

i m paying a hell lota money for my unlimited Reliance connection.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2005)

i too inquired it, my 128 kbps un limited is already upgraded to 256 kbps, at the same Rs 700/month price, & i was wondering, how the hell i m getting speed of 256 KBps on 128 kbps connection, i thought it was a flaw at their side

besides i m already getting dam high speeds, i got 180 KBps download speed in DAP, 2 days ago, in night, thats  1440 kbps, more then 1 mbps, but regularly i get speeds in the range of 32 to 50 while downloading

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/6739/maxspeed6du.th.jpg


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 15, 2005)

ok me also now waiting for Airtel to intro such plans in Delhi


----------



## [lokesh] (Dec 15, 2005)

There is something wrong with that touchtel bandwidth test...

Check this out....hehe
*img493.imageshack.us/img493/4384/band11du.gif


----------



## netarget (Dec 15, 2005)

Ya Ya

I am using airtel Home 128 unlimited. But after downloading a couple of MBs, the connection slowly reduces speed and comes to a stand still and the connection hangs. All my other applications work perfectly fine except the airtel dial up connection.  God knows what wrong and on which side (mine or theirs)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2005)

I asked one of my friends, he says he is getting around 29-31 kBps only, but yesterday got upto 37-38kBps. He says that he is connected to 512kbps, but d/l speed maybe at 384kbps.


siriusb,
Still you get these speeds?

gxsaurav,
Run torrents and post the screenie man. Even I get 40KBps in the nights with flashget/other d/l managers. 


shwetanshu,
Already Chinnu is getting 384kbps speeds man, ask him for more.


Maybe if they really give away 512kbps for 1k a month, then I will be pressing my dad for this connection from the frogsh!t BSNL (that turned me into a leecher) connection.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 15, 2005)

512kbps for 1k

ohh god i will cry now ...      

why is this thingy not there in HYD

are u sure , r therent any further strings attached ???

on the positive if it is true
then i think the other ISP's will soooooonn slash their prices too ....

i hope dataone gives 256kbps unlimited for 700 bucks !!!


----------



## invisible (Dec 15, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> 512kbps for 1k
> 
> ohh god i will cry now ...
> 
> ...


its there in hyderababd
but the CC says there is no such plan upgrade in hyd.

so it may b only to chennai,delhi and other rural areas.


----------



## netarget (Dec 15, 2005)

invisible said:
			
		

> vijay_7287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mario_pant (Dec 15, 2005)

if u r serius then this is gr8 news.....
i am in chandigarh and my whole sector was dug for putting airtel optics..... would take another month to be here in my sectro i suppoz....
it would rock..... i hate the 2 to 8 am free limit in dataone!!!! i'll definitely take the 1k 512kbps connection......

HaiL AiRTEL!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2005)

hmm, with the windwos XP SP2 limitation in tcpip.sys i don't get a lot of connection torrent, & also i don't use it regularly, i use utorrent & most of the times, i don't get seeders, or whatever they are called, torrent is not my thing


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 16, 2005)

touchtel result for my dataone 256 is   347.70kbps


----------



## con_tester (Dec 16, 2005)

Whaan uhannn....(Crying)

I live in this hell...smallest city u all ever have been..
Only BSNL available.
I think it will take 10 years to be avialable other
 ISP's too here.


----------



## siriusb (Dec 16, 2005)

> siriusb,
> Still you get these speeds?


 Yes.
But check with ppl in yur city before you get airtel now. The airtel cc guys, though courteous and stuff, have differing ideas on what the plans are. The first guy I called up said that they have migrated all 256 to 512, while another cc guy denied it. But a lot of airtel users I know have felt the jump to 512kbps. Wait till they put the news out.


----------



## aadipa (Dec 16, 2005)

and i am still stuck with my Sancharnet dialup


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 16, 2005)

may that will be a new yrs or a xms gift for the customers


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2005)

even if airtel provides 256 kbps unlimited at Rs 700, including the modem rental if any, they will soon be in a state of monopoly, as 256 kbps is real broadband according to TRAI (A marketing gimmik they can use for publicity), & good enough speeds that anyone will require, 512 kbps is good, but not many people use that much speed anyway


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 16, 2005)

I will be hoping for the dominoes effect. If Airtel upgrades, then DataOne might be forced to match the service and that might result in my service provider, Ortel coming up with a better scheme. 

Although I would love the 512k connection, but at the moment if they even offer me a 256k *uncapped* connection, I will consider myself blessed.


----------



## invisible (Dec 16, 2005)

Guys today I talked with 2 CC guys and both of them confirmed me that there is no such plan upgrade from Airtel side  for the next two months.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2005)

ya right, u just don't have good friendship with some gal working in airtel, the plan might not be available everywhere


----------



## chinmay (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I am on Airtel 256k unlimited and I didn't notcie any special; boost in speed ... I get a normal 31-32kB/s constant. I do get a boost upto 43kB/s but thats jus for 1 minute or so and I have been getting that everytime since I got my connection (23rd Sep, 05)

@gxsaurav - I am pretty sure if Airtel changes their plan it'll be available all over India.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2005)

ok here's the whole thing, this is what she told me when i met her today before the office

Airtel 64 kbps unlimited with an ADSL Modem & Phone = Rs 399

Airtel 128 kbps unlimited with an ADSL modem, & no phone line = Rs 699

Airtel 256 kbps unlimited with an ADSL modem, & no phone line = Rs 999

Airtel 256 kbps , 1 GB Cap, ADSL Modem & Phone line = Rs 500

Modem rental included, so for Rs 400 the 64 kbps unltd plan is better then Dataone Rs 250 - 400 MB plan, Even I m now migrating to 256 kbps unltd from Decembar 21, everything is confirmed & i will return my Phone though

Previously I was paying for 96 kbps sify, Rs 1000

Airtel in lucknow Rox


----------



## cyberia.in (Dec 17, 2005)

It's quite official in Chennai, there was an announcement no so long ago.


----------



## geekysage (Dec 18, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> besides i m already getting dam high speeds, i got 180 KBps download speed in DAP, 2 days ago, in night, thats  1440 kbps, more then 1 mbps....


ever heard of burst speeds? That's prolly why you saw 180KBps in DAP, i once saw 80KBps on dial-up! DAP fvcks up when you start a download or especially after you resume after a long pause.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 18, 2005)

My net Speed...

254.8 kilobits per second
Communications 254.8 kilobits per second
Storage 31.1 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 32.9 seconds
Subjective rating Mediocre


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Dec 18, 2005)

In my part of chennai airtel is putting cables within next 15-20 days i will be shifting to airtel from the Tata indicom.

i was planning to go for the 256kbps unlimited and now going through the post i think i will be getting 512kbps speed.

Hope they introduce this plans. and if they introduce 1mbps for around 1500 bucks then it will be really great.

Regards...


----------



## siriusb (Dec 18, 2005)

It seems only a few 'airtellers' have been migrated, and asking around those who have 512 now, I think those are the old 256kbps unlimited guys. Another guy told me that an airtel cc told him that the 512kbps plan may be listed in jan or feb for everyone.

So shivrajan, you may not have the 512kbps plan now.
And cyberia.in, the previous migration to 512kbps was for those with 256kbps 1GB cap, I believe.


----------



## chinmay (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, I am gettin download speeds upto 65kBps on torrents and http downloads and i don't think its a speed burst or cache download as it maintains a constant speed of 63-64kBps and doesn't go below 50kBps.  I think/hope I am upgraded or to be done soon. The only preoblem being that if I check it on any speed testers it shows around 35kBps only.

heres a screenie :-
*img212.imageshack.us/img212/5016/clipboard015xa1.th.jpg


----------



## cyberia.in (Dec 18, 2005)

@siriusb - No, I'm talking about some internal letter I came across some time ago. I dont have it in my possesion right now, so I cant show it.

Maybe a have a scanned copy in my old system.


----------



## mario_pant (Dec 18, 2005)

hey today these airtel marketing guys came to my house and my father took the Rs 399 unlimited plan... and the phoneline..... after too much argument on this very topic he told me that 64kbps would be the minimum speed and i can get upto 256kbps (huh... JERK!!) He actually was able to persuade my fater to take the scheme... while my father was all ready for the rs 999 scheme... alas...
they are giving 1000 mins free on any 2 local nos. + 100 mins free on 1 STD no + 10 Mins free on 1 ISD no.



> Airtel 64 kbps unlimited with an ADSL Modem & Phone = Rs 399
> 
> Airtel 128 kbps unlimited with an ADSL modem, & no phone line = Rs 699
> 
> ...


now i know why he insisted us on taking the 399 plan because of the requirement of the silly phone line....
but the +ve point is that NO rent for the phone line for 3 months and those 3 types free minutes for 3 months....


----------



## con_tester (Dec 18, 2005)

Airtel 256 kbps , 1 GB Cap, ADSL Modem & Phone line = Rs 500

Same as BSNL.

Better go for BSNL.

I heard that in north region Airtel is Slow.
Maybe I m wrong...


----------



## invisible (Dec 18, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> Airtel 256 kbps , 1 GB Cap, ADSL Modem & Phone line = Rs 500
> 
> Same as BSNL.
> 
> ...


Yes Airtel is slow compared to BSNL & Sify.BSNL speeds are awesome but whats the use with 1Gb limit?So better to take Airtel UL plan.U got it?

Airtel browsing speeds are slow and download speed also used to fluctuate.

@mario
u will get phone line on every plan

I myself have taken 128kbps plan and i got the phone.

the scheme which u have mentioned
(a) unlimited calls to 2 local No.s
(b)nationwide STD to one number @ Rs1/min.

does not apply to telephone when u take net connection.
U have to take a ordinary landline scheme from airtel which starts from Rs 500 (Rs 650 talktime free) + the above said scheme.


----------



## navino87 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Airtel*

Initially i had 128kbps speed then it has upgraded to 256kbps But now it has not upgraded to 512 kbps. I am in vellore. Is that sure that the 256kbps has upgraded to 512 kbps? 

Reply me.


----------



## siriusb (Dec 24, 2005)

Hmmm...Weird. The speed dropped to max 35kBps few days back and didn't rise. Probably they were only testing or something. Ah well, I filled my hard disk as much as I could while I could anyways.

cyberia.in:
Cool, can you post the letter screenshot? What exactly did it say?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 24, 2005)

now this is compleately out of my mind

my connection plan changed 5 times a day   

here the thing, i go to the airtel usage check site to check my usage in time &  KBs, but it changes the plan always

sometimes i get my plan listed as Home 1000, then Home 500, then flexi-128, flexi-64  

seems like i got all the airtel connection in 1


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 25, 2005)

ya good scheme gxsaurav 

but on a serious note you have to keep calling the so called customer care again & again

that is very annoying


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 25, 2005)

I m the most happy customar there is   now changed to Home 1000, 256 wala plan


----------



## asdf1223 (Dec 28, 2005)

now i am getting a drop to 170kbps  . damn anyways i have the night unlimited offer(9pm-8am). so no real gain/loss.


----------



## navino87 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Upgrade*

Have airtel upgraded from 256Kbbs to 512 Kbbs?????


----------



## rollcage (Jan 4, 2006)

If you are asking about the 256kbps unlimited plan 
No .. They havent .. in Delhi


----------



## siriusb (Jan 4, 2006)

No navino, I guess that was a false call. But I had it for around a week and a lot of airtellers I know experienced the speed jump too.
But after the speed jump 'sped away', the connection speed is now around 30KBps instead of the usual 25-27 KBps.


----------



## invisible (Jan 4, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> No navino, I guess that was a false call. But I had it for around a week and a lot of airtellers I know experienced the speed jump too.
> But after the speed jump 'sped away', the connection speed is now around 30KBps instead of the usual 25-27 KBps.


why dont you tell that you were lieing?  
OMG 54KB/s on 256kbps line thats impossible.


----------



## siriusb (Jan 4, 2006)

I wasn't "lieing", but I guess the title is a bit mis-leading in light of recent decrease. I'll edit it then.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 6, 2006)

invisible said:
			
		

> vijay_7287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any contact no. of airtel people to get information regarding their broadband services here in hyderabad?or any site which can provide me their tariff plans in hydrabad...i found some site related to it but there is no option for hyderabad for the tariffs.
 Help out guys


----------



## legolas (Jan 7, 2006)

hi, the information provided by sirius is abs. right! i did get the same speed @ abt 50!!!  it is impossible to get 50 KB with 256.. but u cud get with 512 Kbps line!! and tats wat happened... and i also had the speed reduced back to normal after a day. 

btw, i confirmed it again, it seems as of now there is no plans of changing to a 512 kbps from 256 kbps and all... it is that they hav increased 20% BW to the 256 kbps line.. that too on the lower side. i mean we were assured of downloading bet. 180 and 256 kbps until.. this 180 has been increased to 1280 + 20% of 180. thats it! however, i feel a noticable differnece in the conx with my dl speed increased by 3 KB as siriusb said.

/legolas


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 7, 2006)

well...well...let me also comment on this...
i DO get these speeds ...

frm speed.touchtelindia.net..

_Your current bandwidth reading is:
421.40kbps
Retest
which means you can download at 52.67 KB/sec. from our Network to your last mile provision. _

iam running on 256Kbps UL .. paying 900 per month...
and the above speed iam getting from 11:00pm daily till 7:00 am .... nd thats happening since 10 days or so..
before that the whole day it was like this... !!   
now during daytime i get arnd 30kBps ... decent enuf !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 7, 2006)

even i m getting speeds like that, in the day time i usually get upto 20 kbps depending on the server & on rapidshare about 10 kb, in the night i get download speeds upto of 32 KB


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Can anyone post the site where i can check....my Internet Speed..i meant Bandwidth...

other than that touchtel one..coz am using 64kbps.. and i just checked it...its 2 am..and it show accurate 40 kbps..what does this mean..??

so i want to confirm this... before complaining..so can anyone pls..post few moew link so i can be sure of it...that they have capped me at 40..Kbps....

Thanx..
Dipen


----------



## invisible (Jan 7, 2006)

harish u can call ti airtel broadband customer care  @ 40012345
and thier plans are like this.

64kbps UL - Rs399 + STax 10% + 500Rs installation cot(refundable)

128kbps UL - Rs 699 + 10% st + no installation cost

256kbps UL - Rs 999 + 10% st + no installation cost

U will get free phone in all schemes.check whetehr 1000-100-10 scheme is there or not on telephone.There is activation cost for phone and o monthly rental on phone.You will get 55Rs talktime free in 128kbps plan,Rs 75 talktime free in 256 kbps plan,and no talktime free in 64kbps plan.

Airtel speeds suck for me.Never got more than 14KB/s on my 128kbps connection.
I suggest you to go for Akshbroadband which has the best plans in whole India.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 7, 2006)

invisible said:
			
		

> Airtel speeds suck for me.Never got more than 14KB/s on my 128kbps connection.
> I suggest you to go for Akshbroadband which has the best plans in whole India.


My cable wala is providing internet connection of Aksh but there are no unlimited plans thats the reason i have to look for other options available.Anyways thanks for the information


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 7, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Can anyone post the site where i can check....my Internet Speed..i meant Bandwidth...
> 
> other than that touchtel one..coz am using 64kbps.. and i just checked it...its 2 am..and it show accurate 40 kbps..what does this mean..??
> 
> ...



U can try out theese....

us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer.asp

*www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/

*support.primus.ca/en/dsl/speedtest.php

nd incase u need more just search in google!!


----------



## the_moon (Jan 7, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Can anyone post the site where i can check....my Internet Speed..i meant Bandwidth...
> 
> other than that touchtel one..coz am using 64kbps.. and i just checked it...its 2 am..and it show accurate 40 kbps..what does this mean..??
> 
> ...



Try 
*speakeasy.net/speedtest/

*us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer.asp (not compatible with FF)


----------



## legolas (Jan 8, 2006)

invisible said:
			
		

> Airtel speeds suck for me.Never got more than 14KB/s on my 128kbps connection.



hahaha... wat more do u expect from 128 kbps ? theoretical max is 16 KB. u get 14!!! u r tooo greedy i must say. if so, pay for it and upgrade ur conx. 

/legolas


----------



## invisible (Jan 8, 2006)

legolas said:
			
		

> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man if i get constant 14Kb/s i would be happy.But after reahing 14 it crawls back to 4 then slowly jusmps and settles at 10KB/s
Man u wont understand my problem.Airtel surely suckkkkkkkkkks for me.
BSNL and SIfy speeds rock.They give more than promised.


----------



## knight17 (Jan 8, 2006)

con_tester said:
			
		

> Whaan uhannn....(Crying)
> 
> I live in this hell...smallest city u all ever have been..
> Only BSNL available.
> ...



I am also has a situation same as you.
Not even dataone is here


----------



## asdf1223 (Jan 8, 2006)

@siriusb did u get this months bill? they mention a doubling of bandwidth for the holiday season. does that mean ur download cap or ur actual speeds?


----------



## siriusb (Jan 8, 2006)

^No, I didn't get anything, but some fellas in delhi have received a letter mentioning that as a new year's gift, they will get double the speed from 10:30pm to 6:30am with the same contention ratio. Check here:
*www.vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2564.html

To see a scanned version of the letter:
*broadbandforum.in/index.php?s=a2893dff7ff9162d39095142f27ab27e&showtopic=3769

I might get the letter in a day or two if the generosity is for the south Indians too


----------



## legolas (Jan 9, 2006)

yes, i enquired abt this. they said that airtel has introduced new plan couple of days back. if u hav 128 unlimited or 256 unlimited, then by paying additional Rs:49/- u get twice the bandwidth during the period 11:00 PM to 8:00 AM. seems good to me! 

/legolas


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 9, 2006)

so that explains the speed bursts!


----------



## legolas (Jan 9, 2006)

digital_brat, reg. tbe bursts, not nomore!  coz they hav the scheme... btw, mail already sent :d to get changed... hehhe

/legolas


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2006)

i got my First bill, Rs 1200, but gonna fight them how, i was supposed to get Rs 699 as bill


----------



## invisible (Jan 10, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> i got my First bill, Rs 1200, but gonna fight them how, i was supposed to get Rs 699 as bill


that includes your telephone calls.

i got my first bill as Rs898/- for 699 plan with 10% ST
770 is the actual cost of broadband.
tell me did u receive the 1000-100-10 scheme?

but surely airtel suckks.I donno why lol.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2006)

i have only made 6 calls so far from this phone,that too for a total time of 35 mins, i counted everything

whats is the 1000-100-10 plan


----------



## Kannan (Jan 10, 2006)

*As far as I know* there is no 512 kbps Unlimited connection. But if there is I will let this thread know.

And I think most of the people here know where I work 

*www.binarybits.net/scripts/trillianstatus/temp/status.png


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2006)

Man it sucks being in akola...
you have no ide how jealous i am of u lucky guys!!!did i tell u bsnl launched the broadband here but gave out only about 30 connections and said that they`re out of capacity...that was 3 months ago...they havent started installing new connections yet!!!


----------



## legolas (Jan 18, 2006)

Kannan said:
			
		

> *As far as I know* there is no 512 kbps Unlimited connection. But if there is I will let this thread know.
> And I think most of the people here know where I work



i hav got my double BW scheme! from 11 pm to 8 am. it rocks!

/legolas


----------

